# Red and yellow coraline?



## Sunstar

I have a rather pretty coraline-like algae growing on a rock between some unhappy mushrooms forgive me with the mushrooms, they kinda got unhappy during the 2-3 months I had some RL problems and my salt tank went to the wayside.

This has started to grow within recent weeks. 









What is it? It's spreading to other rocks, it's unlike any other coraline I have.


----------



## teemee

its pretty


----------



## 50seven

teemee said:


> its pretty


Yeah, all my tank seems to pump out is hairy green stuff.

Though I'm not complaining. I just got my first proven growth of my electric green zoas. Went from 4 heads to 5! Yay! And the coralline is starting to be noticeable. time to take some pics and update the old tank thread....


----------



## Cypher

Hey Sunstar, if you're willing, I'd like to buy some of that coraline/ algae from you. Let me know. Thanks.



Sunstar said:


> I have a rather pretty coraline-like algae growing on a rock between some unhappy mushrooms forgive me with the mushrooms, they kinda got unhappy during the 2-3 months I had some RL problems and my salt tank went to the wayside.


----------



## Sunstar

I wish I knew what this stuff is. Anyone have any idea? Searching for it on the nets been fruitless :/


----------



## Sunstar

I got a larger pic and I remembered to shift the colour out of the blue range:


----------



## Cypher

Do you know what type of live rock (fiji, bali, etc...) it first sprouted on?


----------



## Sunstar

I have had the rock for most of a year. It's dense and heavy and came with some shrooms. I am unsure what sort of rock I have in my tank to be very honest. I would assume I have a mix. It's only sprouted within recent weeks. If I can culture it on that rock, I might beable to hammer off a small section, providing I don't disintergrate the whole structure, if not I could slice a layer off with a razor. I may attempt a transplant to some other rocks when it grows more.


----------



## Cypher

I'm guessing it's from Indonesia then. A good person to ask is John Maloney at reefcleaners and see what he thinks. I've contacted him several times to I.D. some macro algeas and he's usually pretty good with figuring out what it is. You can contact him yourself or if you'd like, I'll send him one of the pictures you posted and see if he can place a name to it. Can you describe the texture and the algae in other ways? More description always helps him figure it out sooner.


----------



## Sunstar

you can send a pic along. I can't really describe it other than it's a very red, heading into almost orange. it's growing in a sort of plate like manner. with yellow radiating to the edges. It's not large as it's recent growth but is starting out. But it is spreading. new spots of the bright red are appearing on the rock, other spots are developing the yellow rays. It does not seem entirely smooth, but some are, some are rough radiating from the central area. it seems to grow in spots and circles until it lifts out like a little shelf. Does not appear to be an encrusting type. 

It's not like the purples and pinks and deep maroon coraline that I have. It's So unique it stands out. I am... in love with it <3 I'm a bit of a moron when it comes to algaes. I love macros and my coralline looks like some painter wet bananas in there. Actually, the purples match my paint scheme quite nicely in my hallway.


----------



## Big Ray

Coraline algae comes in different colors. 

anything but green Ive seen before, but in my tank the yellow and pinkish gets covered with purple and red prety fast .... .


----------



## sinner

Big Ray said:


> Coraline algae comes in different colors.
> 
> anything but green Ive seen before, but in my tank the yellow and pinkish gets covered with purple and red prety fast .... .


I have flouresing green corri growing in my rock its weird..


----------



## Big Ray

sinner said:


> I have flouresing green corri growing in my rock its weird..


Corri ? pics ?

its probably algae ...


----------



## sinner

Big Ray said:


> Corri ? pics ?
> 
> its probably algae ...


nope not algae... (well all corri is algae  )


----------



## Big Ray

sinner said:


> nope not algae... (well all corri is algae  )


only Corri I know of was an attractive girl I used to date a couple years back ... lol


----------



## sinner

Big Ray said:


> only Corri I know of was an attractive girl I used to date a couple years back ... lol


lol please forgive my lazyne......


----------



## Ciddian

Sorry OP.

Wow. This happens again I will throw out suspensions. Put eachother on ignore from now on if you wish to participate on this forum.


----------



## Sunstar

sinner said:


> I have flouresing green corri growing in my rock its weird..


you know, sometime I would like to get a scraping of that to add to my tank. It floureses green? that is way too cool.

Cid. Chaos ensued while I was out getting my mouth poked at. Luv Ya.


----------



## Sunstar

I might have an identification:

http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/al...ae-Photo-Gallery/Lobophora-variegata.-Gor.htm


----------



## teemee

Sunstar said:


> I might have an identification:
> 
> http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/al...ae-Photo-Gallery/Lobophora-variegata.-Gor.htm


Wow - I'd say you've found it. Looks to be exactly like what you have. 
Cool find, dude! Feel free to share  i'd happily trade some zoos for that!


----------



## Sunstar

i will nurse it and trade some off when it gets enough


----------



## teemee

Sunstar said:


> i will nurse it and trade some off when it gets enough


that would be great


----------



## ameekplec.

Coolio - I have some plating calcareous algae in y tank too. We should swap 

Annnnd for what it's worth, I've seen green coralline algaes before. And yellow, blue, and bright orange too.


----------



## Sunstar

i have a bit of a bubble algae issue right now, but i plan on attacking it over the next while andbefore \i transfer to the 25 gallon i seem to have a lot of macro algae that most wish to get rid of. I rather like most of mine. What plating macros do you have eric?


----------



## sinner

ameekplec. said:


> Coolio - I have some plating calcareous algae in y tank too. We should swap
> 
> Annnnd for what it's worth, I've seen green coralline algaes before. And yellow, blue, and bright orange too.


look ameekplec

we all know there no such thing as green 

hows your big tank doing?


----------



## sinner

nice hey every one look at my sheep, where ever i go he follows.. 
i'm so proud


----------



## Ciddian

Yea.. Removed the 'spam'... Goodness sinner, Did I not PM you too?


----------



## sinner

Ciddian said:


> Yea.. Removed the 'spam'... Goodness sinner, Did I not PM you too?


all good 
cheers


----------

